# Bruce Banner #3



## DankDuo (Nov 8, 2015)

*Bruce Banner #3*

Genetics: Strawberry Diesel x OG Kush

Sweet, sour and earthy flavors

Nice high, great for headaches and back pain

Nice dense bud structure, frosty

_pic attached_


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 10, 2015)

You grew it yourself? Looking good.


----------



## mattisreal420 (Nov 10, 2015)

Very nice strain. Tried it when a buddy of mine ran it recently. Got my super faded, and I'm a veteran smoker for sure.


----------



## DankDuo (Nov 10, 2015)

drekoushranada said:


> You grew it yourself? Looking good.


Yes, thank you! Organic, in soil, in climate controlled greenhouse 



mattisreal420 said:


> Very nice strain. Tried it when a buddy of mine ran it recently. Got my super faded, and I'm a veteran smoker for sure.


Same here - and ohhhh what a great taste it has!


----------



## mattisreal420 (Nov 10, 2015)

DankDuo said:


> ohhhh what a great taste it has!


Word!


----------



## TheFuture (Nov 13, 2015)

One of my favorites. Have it in my lineup too!


----------



## DankDuo (Nov 13, 2015)

TheFuture said:


> One of my favorites. Have it in my lineup too!


Sweet! Do you have the #3 pheno also? Or one of the others?


----------



## TheFuture (Nov 14, 2015)

The very same #3!


----------



## DankDuo (Nov 15, 2015)

TheFuture said:


> The very same #3!


Sweet! I really like the #3, haven't tried the #5 yet though


----------



## Bombattak (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey mate, is this possible to find this strain or its an clone only???? It just won the world strongest weed couple months ago!!!

Let me know


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 4, 2017)

I just picked up a 10 pack of Regs from
Dark Horse Genetics for $138 USD. Crazy expensive.


----------



## Bombattak (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank u


----------

